# briggs 8 hp..compression



## buckjr1800 (Jun 23, 2011)

hello,,1st time here..so here goes
I have a 8 hp briggs (older maybe 88 89)..
it runs but uses alot of oil (burns)...I only have 55 lbs comp..
removed the head and all looks good.removed valves and same there all looks good..
would anyone know what the expected compression should be?..briggs manual only gives me the leak down test..
thanks
i am mechanicly inclined and also took a online course for small engine repair

ps even though i can't spell...lol:laugh:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

If I remember right, Briggs doesn't publish compression because of the cams the way cams are ground , try spinning the engine backwards will give more accurate reading.

If the breather is good, most likely worn rings, I have seen them smoke for years. 

Try using a heavier weight oil, straight weight 30 or 40. If that does not work the cylinder can be honed and oversize rings, $$$$.

BG


----------



## buckjr1800 (Jun 23, 2011)

thanks..i agree with a ring job..it is all apart at the moment so i am going for the rings..
again thank you for your opinion..


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for letting us know and how it goes.

BG


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

Did it smoke out of the exhaust at all?


----------



## buckjr1800 (Jun 23, 2011)

yes it did...
55 lbs compression sounds a bitt low for me...i know briggs does not geive any specs on comp..but i am just looking at other 8hp engines and getting a rough idea of what they are and guessing the rest...
tks


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

Putting oversized rings on a standard sized piston if it works at all will probably do more harm then good. The right way to do it is to bore the cylinder and fit a matched piston and ring set.


----------



## buckjr1800 (Jun 23, 2011)

yes sir...i figured that..just got the rings today..so when i rip it apart i will check the cylinder and see what it looks like..
tks


----------



## buckjr1800 (Jun 23, 2011)

ok i asked this before..I know Briggs does not give a compression specs..(they do leak down)..anyhow what do everyone think the compression should be (aprox)???


----------

